# Via CPU To AGP 2.0/AGP3.0 Controller Driver



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to this form. However I am hoping I can find some help. I have recently put together a rather old Via P4X400-8235 motherboard. The processor model is a Intel Pentium 4 CPU running at 2.4Ghz. It appears to be running okay except for some drivers. I purchased Driver Detective recently in an attempt to correct some of my outdated drivers and it has done well. However I have a total of 4 drivers that are not working in one forma or another. One of these drivers is the CPU to AGP 2.0/AGP3.0 Controller Driver. It is showing red in Driver Detective which indicates that the driver can not be updated or the driver can not be installed. This particle driver is causing me problems in that my AGP card (for the time being) NVIDIA FX5200 is somewhat difficult to work with since I up graded my computer monitor recently to a Dell 1908WPF Flat screen monitor. The video card is ruuning in analog and not a digital I guess because of the type of video card I am using. The other 3 drivers that I can't get to work is
a. via Bus master IDE Controller-521 

b. (2) Via Rev 5 or later USB Univeral Host Controller. I would like to get the AGP 2.0/AGP3.0 fixed first and worry these others, unless someone knows how to fix these all at one time..

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
It looks like you need the Chipset Drivers:
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070
Select: Click here for free download
Extract the driver to a Folder and Run the SETUP EXE. File.

Once installed go back to the Device Manager and post any remaining errors.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi There and thanks for the information. Looking over that web site, it talks about the 4 to 1 drivers for older motherboards and chip sets. This motherboard is a P4X400-8235. I guess it was built originally around 2001. I can't find out much information on this board, nor can I find a manual on it. That would help allot as I don't know any thing about the pin heads or anything else. The board and the CPU was given to me and has been in my garage for sometime. However it is a 2.4Gz CPU and that's a bit faster than my AMD which is running at 1.8. Thanks for the inforamtion and I will get back with you on what takes place next. Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
Well that procedure appeared to help. I tried both sets of drivers and the 4 to 1 seamed to work the best. Microsoft’s drivers kept trying to load ahead of the others. I finally was able to manage getting the 4 to 1 to take, however Drivers Detective is reporting that the drivers are still outdated. 

Now I have a problem with one piece of software that has me and the company that owns or publishes the software asking whats going here. The software is called Natural Soft/NaturalReader7. It is a piece of software that you can type a text message into it and the Text To Voice voices read the text. In my AMD machine I have no problem with this software or the voices working. In this Via or Intel machine, as soon as I click on the Icon, the monitor turns black and then the software comes up, but all the pixels look bad on software and the desktop of this computer until I hit the esc key and then it will switch back to the desktop closing the program automatically. Sometimes I have to go all the way out to rebooting the computer before the desktop looks normal along with the pixels. In all the years that I have been around computers I have never seen anything like this, nor has the software company. I have tried many installs and re-installs as per the software comany approval. This happens each and every time I try to use software. I have changed out the video cards to other video cards and nothing seams to change the out come once I have
clicked on the NaturalReader 7 Icon. Have you got any ideas about this problem or should I take this some place else on the form? I await your reply.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I personally do not trust Driver Detective as far as updating drivers.
Usually when a program goes array it is usually an OS, or RAM malfunction. The OS will reject it or you do not have enough Ram to support the program. I need to know the COMPLETE specs of the VIA and INTEL machine to see if they are compatible.

I have done a QUICK search about this program, but I must admit I have found the source ,but they do not give the specs. Can you supply the specs as to what this program needs to run? 
I can research this, but YOU are familiar with this and I am not, so I will be honest. Any info may help me. I deal with ALOT of (how can I say) impaired persons and I will help any way I can (I DO NOT mean to be Offensive).
Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
I spent most of yesterday trying to find out more about this P4X400 motherboard as well as writing to the manufacturer of the NaturalReader7 software. So far as of this morning I have not received a reply from them on what this program needs to run. As for obtaining data on the motherboard, I have run into a stone wall. I guess it is too old. Having said that, I took a memory stick (PC3200 - 1Gb) out of my other computer to see if memory was a problem and NaturalReader7 did the same thing again. I am going to assume that memory is not the problem. My next step yesterday was to see if I could find a motherboard in which I could utilize my 2.40 Processor (478 socket). Looks like I am pretty much limited to that, although MSI has a P4M900M motherboard that might work. Over all I think there has to be something that is not compatible with this old motherboard and that piece of software, although everything else runs on it well and that doesn't compute. In my other computer I have run NaturalReader7 and it works perfectly. It is an Abit FN motherboard running an AMD 1.8 processor. That computer does have 2.5Gb of memory and is running Western Digital hard drives. The hard drive in this machine, the P4, has a Maxtor. I have written to several friends that are in the computer industry and they don't recognize this P4X400 motherboard. I am really at a lost right now on what direction to go. I am an Air Force Enlisted Retiree and I can not just go out and purchase another motherboard and processor at a drop of a dime. I spent 33 years flying the Air Force Rescue mission in HU-16's, HC-97's and HC-130's. I spent 5 years prior to my flying in logistics. My specialty was communications. So I will wait and see what you have to say. Maybe you have a better idea than I. Again I thank you for your help, and I didn't and don't take offense to what people write. I can fully understand the impaired persons. Another one of my jobs in the Air Force was to train people in aircraft electrical and electronic systems. If you think that was easy, I have a bridge I want to sell you.
Bill (also)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Bill,
Is this the software you are reffering to:
http://www.naturalreaders.com/free_version.htm

If it is your PC should handle this without issue.
Can you run EVERST under my signature and attach it to the thread.
Copy and paste it to notepad and use the Go Advance Option to attach the report.

Also can you tell me what driver detective states as far as your outdated drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello again,
You are correct about the NaturalReader7 site, but the software is not the free version. I paid $49.00 for the paid version plus getting the AT&T Voices (2) as the Windows Voices are simply bad!! Now here is the latest from NaturalReader. Then I will try to tell you what Dirver Detective says. 

Operation system: windows 98/Me/NT/2000/XP/Vista
Processor: 500Mhz 
Memory: 64 MB (128 recommended) 
Free Disk Space: 50MB (Natural Voices may require 600MB free space) 

Driver Detective is reporting the following:

a. Installed Driver with big fat X at the top 
Description: (2) Standard Enhanced PCI to Host Controller 
Current Driver:Microsoft 6/1/2002
Version: 5.1.2600.0

Required Driver update:
Via Standard Enhanced PCI to Host Controller
Manufacturer: N/A
Driver Date: 9/23/2003
Version: 4.90.3000.10
Vaild Operating System: 2000,XP
Source: Manufacturer 



b. Description: Via CPU to AGP 2.0/AGP3.0 Controller Big Fat Red X at Top
Manufacturer: Via Technologies, Inc
Driver Date: 7/2/2003
Version: 5.1.3442
Note: At the top of this screen there is a big fat red X

Driver Update:
Description: Via Arena Hyperion Pro Driver
Driver date: 6/28/2006
Version: 4.9.0.3460
Valid operating systems: 2000/XP/XP64,2000364/Vista,Vista64

C: Description: Blank Big fat red X
Description: Not Available
Driver Date: Not Available
Version: Blank 

Driver Update:
1394B: IEEE 1394B: Driver
Manufacturer: UNBRIAN
Driver Date: 3/6/2005
Version: 4.0
Vaild Operating System: 2000,XP

D: Description: Via Bus Mater IDE Controller - 0571 Note: Big Fat Red X
Manufacturer: Via Technologies, Inc
Driver Date:9/21/2007
Version: 6.6000.182

Driver Update:
Description: Via IDE Falcon Storage Device Driver
Manufacturer: Via Technologies
Driver Date:3/6/2008
Version:6.6000.192
Vaild Operating System: 2000,XP,XP64,20064,Vista,Vista64

Had to hand print this information in as my Clip Board stop operating this morning for what ever reason. I have double checked this information and its all correct. I am seriouly think of removing the curent Maxtor drive out and installing a Western Digtial that I have. However I am not aware of a good "Free" disk drive cloning software that will copy everything over from one hard drive to the other as of right now. I really think that is the only opion left to me. I await your reply.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I get the Everest report (a link is under my signature)
Copy and paste it to notepad and use the Go Advance Option to attach the report to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
I did send you a copy of the Everest report your asking for earlier today. I did not put it under your signature. I will get another one and try it again.

Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Bill,
I have tried twice to send this report to you. Once under your BCCOMP as a private message and once by reply to this thread. Each time the message states that I have to cut the report from 250,000 to 100,000. In doing so you loose allot of information I think. 
Sorry

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Bill,
Sorry you are having issues with the report.
I had to edit your e-mail address and remove it from the thread.
This is for your own saftey.
I will PM you.
Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks,
I know putting my email address out like I did might put me at risk. But I am also trying to get my report to you so that I can put this problem to rest, I hope. Last night I installed another drive into this computer, which is a Western Digital. I also copyed over NaturalReader7 on to it and NatualReader worked only once. Then the screen went to hell. I also added 1Ghz stick to this machine. I know that the 1g isn't going to cure the problem but it certainly can't hurt..Do you know of any Free software that I can clone what is on my Maxtor hard drive to the Western Digital. The Western Digital has 8MB of Ram where the Maxtor has done. Also the wine up times are completely different. Again thanks for all your help.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Bill,
I use XXclone:
http://www.xxclone.com/
I gave you the FULL link for your review.

I am concerned as to why you may wish to copy this drive to another drive?
I know the specs of your PC will run this software that you have. With or without the updated drivers. The specs for this program are minimum for your PC
The concern I have is (I THINK) your OS might be the issue.
If you are going to Copy the drive (old) to a "NEW" drive it will do you no good. You will be just transferring one "OS" issue to another.
I do not think your have an issue with the HARDWARE to run this Program, but you may have an issue with the OS.

Do you have the disk needed to just do a complete reformat and reinstall of XP and the update the drivers for this "OLD" Mobo, then reinstall the 
Natural Soft/NaturalReader7?

Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Bill,
Sorry for the delay in answering you this time. My first answer to you is about why I want to clone the Western Digital Harddrive. Well first I have figured out that the problem I am having has to be with either the Maxtor drive, Drive C, or this old motherboard. Sometime Monday or Tuesday I will completely format the Western Digital after I transfer some files and programs off that hard drive and install XP Pro on that Harddrive. Second the Western Digital came out of my other machine and it wasn't really being used. It is paritioned as a D and E drive. I will only format the first part of that hard drive if I can. I installed NaturalReader7 and the two AT&T voices on E segment of that drive and the program or software works fine. I again installed it on the Maxtor and it crashed just like it always has. If my plan works out, I want only to save certain items off the Maxtor to the Western Digital. I have a ton of slide pictures several heavy duty porgrams that I want on that Western Digial drive. I will use the maxtor after everything has been transfered as a slave dirve for a while until I can afford to get both a new hard drive and a new motherboard, or a motherboard Combo that is newer than what this P4 is. I am thinking I shall return to AMD.
Does this all make since to you. I hope so....right now this machine is working great as far as I can tell as long as I don't install Natural Reader on the Maxtor. I really want to thank you for taking the time and helping me and providing me with all the bits and pieces of information that I needed to find a fix for this computer. I will look at this thread in about two days and see if you have left a response to this thread. I will also look at the web site on that software for transfering files. If you don't think it is necessary to clone that Western Digital to take care of the file transfers that I need, I'll do it the old way of just taking one program from one drive to the other. The only thing about that is the hidden files that often you don't know about....Have a great weekend and I look forward in hearing from you.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Bill,

I am a little confused so I broke it down a bit with some questions.



> Second the Western Digital came out of my other machine and it wasn't really being used. It is paritioned as a D and E drive. I will only format the first part of that hard drive if I can. I installed NaturalReader7 and the two AT&T voices on E segment of that drive and the program or software works fine.


So you have a Drive (Western Digital) that you have installed on this PC and you have no issues with the drive itself or your programs?



> Sometime Monday or Tuesday I will completely format the Western Digital after I transfer some files and programs off that hard drive and install XP Pro on that Harddrive


Why format this drive if it is working with no issues?
Is it because it does not have XP Pro on it? If so, I understand



> I again installed it on the Maxtor and it crashed just like it always has.


When you install the Maxtor drive and try to run your programs it will crash, correct?

If this is the case and correct me if I am wrong
This tells me the Motherboard and Hardware is OK (seeing you have no issues with the Western Digital Drive).

The Maxtor drive itself or the OS/Programs that are on this drive appear to be the issue. 
Have you run the Maxtor Harddrive Utility to see if this drive is any good to begin with?
If the Maxtor utility does not show errors for this driver (passes). Then the issue is with the OS/Programs that are on this drive. I would not CLONE this drive to your Western Digital drive



> I want only to save certain items off the Maxtor to the Western Digital. I have a ton of slide pictures several heavy duty porgrams that I want on that Western Digial drive


You maybe able to save your Slide pictures and Data, but I cannot besure about your heavy duty programs. Many times when you transfer programs a hidden file will be missed or become corrupt. It is best to reinstall the programs you need, instead of trying to transfer them.




> If you don't think it is necessary to clone that Western Digital to take care of the file transfers that I need, I'll do it the old way of just taking one program from one drive to the other





> I want only to save certain items off the Maxtor to the Western Digital


This is the confusing part for me. 
In the above two quotes you state you want to clone the Western Digital Drive? And then transfer certain items off the Maxtor drive to your Westen Digital drive. 
Do you mean you want to CLONE your Maxtor Drive to your Western Digital drive?

If your Western Digital drive has no issues (other than maybe not having XP Pro installed) then why not just transfer what you need off the maxtor drive (Data), once you have installed XP Pro on the Western digital.
Again you maybe unable to transfer programs off the Maxtor to your Western Digital due to the issue previously discussed. 


When I mention CLONING a harddrive. It means making an EXACT copy of one HD drive to another HD. In this case I think you want the DATA off your Maxtor drive and transfer to you Western Digital drive so CLONING these drives is not the case

If I understand you correctly: 
You wish to use the Western Digital HD as your Primary HD. 
You want to install (if not done already) XP Pro on the first partition of this drive. You have the programs you need on the second partition of this drive.

Recomendation:
First, I would remove the MAXTOR harddrive from the PC. This way you will not format this drive by accident.

Set your Western Digital to Master and install it in your PC

If you have any data on the Western Digital drive you wish to keep make sure you have it backed up to CD or an external Harddrive. Including any DATA you have on the second partiton of this drive. Again I do not think you will beable to save program files. It would be better to reinstall them.

Install the OS on this drive (your first partition).

Now is the time you have to make a decision. During the setup of windows you will have a choice to format the whole drive (Delete all partitions and create just one partition) or just delete the first partition and recreate it.
Xp will format just that partition if done correctly.

In any case you will need to have this HD setup and running with all your drivers/programs before we proceed to tranfer the info off the Maxtor Drive.

If you need help in finding the correct drivers for this board let me know.

Once we have this done you can connect the MAXTOR drive as a SLAVE drive to this PC. From here you can transfer your DATA (not sure about programs) to you Western Digital drive.
Once you have everything you need off the Maxtor Drive you can go to Disk Management in XP to partition the Maxtor drive and format it. This drive can be used as a storage or backup.

I know this was long, and I hope I understood you correctly.
If I errored or you have a question, please let me know.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## unclebill (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry for the confusion. To answer your first question. The second drive now in this P4 computer is the Western Digital. The Western Digital has been partitioned. It was in my AMD machine as E and F. I have installated NaturalReader7 to that drive along with the two AT&T voices and it works very well. NaturalReader7 is in partition E. When I mentioned cloning the Maxtor to the Digital I wasn't really realizing what I really needed to do. What I really need to do is swap positions of the two drives and install XP Pro to Partiton E as it is now known. Make it the primary drive to run this computer. I will not connect the Maxtor at this time while I am working on the Western Digital. I will only format the current E partition. After that I will use the disk Management segment of XP Pro to change the drive letters to C and D. Once XP Pro is installed and the SP 2 and maybe 3 installed and the disk Management assignment has been assigned I will attempt to get all the drivers I need using the Driver Detective software that I will install fresh from their site. I believe this is the best way of getting everything freshly installed unless you don't think this is right. It has been a very long time since I have worked with two drives having the same OS on them. If this is right, then I plan to connect the Maxtor and use a program called XXcopy and try to copy some of my files and programs off of the Maxtor drive. Those programs include my slide program and its 350 some slides and the audio programs that I have already built for ProShow Gold which is the program that I use for my slide presentation. I might even move those programs now using XXcopy to the F area of the Western Digital. No I have not use any of the Maxtor programs to see if there is any issues with this drive. I did visit their web site and found nothing that indicated that they had any harddrive tests. I know Western digital does. I currently have their program on this computer. Sorry for all of the confusion. I am just happy to get this computer on its legs and running right now without two many issues. I have a gut feeling that their has to be a serious issue with the current XP installation on the Maxtor, or the Maxtor itself. I don't think it is the MotherBoard, although it could be. I still cannot find a manual or any real information on it. As I said before, I will soon start looking for another MotherBoard to take its place. I don't think the 2.4 CPU has a problem, but I will be looking for a combo board and CPU in the AMD line. I have always liked AMD. Agin I really thank you for all the help, advise and services. I finally found out what Bloks are really about. This is the first time in my many years of reaching out for advise and help. I guess its the age !! I have one serious problem in that I know what I want to do, but often confuse people on what I write or say. Like I have told many other folks about my age recently. my mind thinks its 21 and but my body just sets back and laughs at me...oh well!!
Talk to you soon Bill..

Bill Kratch


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Bill
It sounds as if you have the right Idea.

If you want to test the Maxtor drive here is a link:
http://download.seagate.com/seatools/registration.nsf/eula/enterprise

Let me know if you run into any issues.
Bill


----------

